# Louisiana Hot Sauce



## Light Artisan (Dec 30, 2010)

Louisiana Hot Sauce by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Well that is one smokin' hot shot:thumbup:


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm from LA and use no other hot sauce.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 7, 2011)

misstwinklytoes said:


> I'm from LA and use no other hot sauce.


 
Funny you say that, a friend of mine in Louisiana recommended it to me. :thumbup:

I put it on almost everything now, even in my ketchup!


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 7, 2011)

It's AWESOME in ketchup with fried catfish.  *noddle*


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 7, 2011)

I love anything hot and spicy... but my go-to hot sauce is Frank's Red Hot Chili Lime


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Jan 7, 2011)

If you haven't tried their Wing Sauce..do yourself a favor and check it out.

I cracked up when I saw this post cause I was eating bacon and eggs at the comp while using LA Wing Sauce!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2011)

I put hot sauce on almost everything I eat, lots of different kinds.  There's usually a bottle of that in the fridge though.  Why is yours in your car?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 7, 2011)

I keep a bottle with me, how sad is that?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 7, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> I keep a bottle with me, how sad is that?



For take out/road food or just security measures?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha! Maybe both now that you mention it


----------



## Sep (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm hungry now. good job.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 9, 2011)

you need tabasco


----------



## Thilli0207 (Jan 9, 2011)

wuha - hot picture. (sorry for this comment but need to get 5 Posts in order to post my first picture...)


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2011)

One of my favorites is Ass Reaper.  Nice heat level and awesome flavor.
(Just a warning though, if Tabasco is pretty hot to you - you probably want to leave this stuff alone...)
Ass Reaper Hot Sauce


----------



## china999 (Jan 9, 2011)

I like the idea and how you used the hand in the picture.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 9, 2011)

Delicious!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 9, 2011)

china999 said:


> I like the idea and how you used the hand in the picture.


 
Thank you 

The fresh new bottle and colors were begging for a photo.

Taken with my iPhone 4 :thumbup:


----------

